

Tips and Tricks for debugging unfamiliar AngularJS code - abuggia
http://eng.localytics.com/tips-and-tricks-for-debugging-unfamiliar-angularjs-code/

======
calinet6
This is a phenomenal practical look into not only really useful debugging
tactics, but also helps make sense of the inner workings of Angular and its
Javascript underpinnings. Great article!

